# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Pomoć oko početka molim :)

## Summers

Namjeravamo koristiti platnene pelene za prvu bebu. S obzirom na to koliko vrsta i načina ima malo sam izgubljena. 
Nakon čitanja i proučavanja mislila sam uzeti 30ak tetra pelena i 4-5 zaštitnih OS gaćica (4-15kg). Vidjela sam da dosta ljudi nije zadovoljno s AIO pelenama, odnosno da često procure i dugo se suše, a s obzirom na to da nam stiže jesenska beba i da više ne mogu sušiti veš na suncu voljela bih izbjeći vječno sušenje.
Uzela bih i posebno nekoliko pelena s džepom u koje bi stavljala tetre ili prefold pelene i njih bih koristila za noć.
Ono što me najviše muči je hoće li tetra pelene + zaštitne gaćice biti dovoljna zaštita tijekom dana? Također, hoće li se tetra unutra pomicati kad beba postane malo aktivnija ili dobro stoji na mjestu?
Jesu li tetre gustoće 170 g / m2 dovoljne? Je li bolje uzeti sve prefold i izbjeći tetre?

Svi savjeti i preporuke su dobrodošli!

----------


## jelena.O

za početak će vam biti ok samo tetre, jedna ide u trokut, druga ko uložak
donju je kod malih beba zgodno složiti u origami stilu https://www.google.com/search?q=orig...qqUo9Udmb0bqM:
možeš i koristiti švedsku pelenu i zaštitne gaće. obavezno za početak stavi i nodonepropusnu plathtu tako gdje će beba spavati.
kakva je ponuda modernih pelena trenutno ne znam, ali ih je nekad bilo s džepom u koji možeš staviti tetru ili drugi uložak, ali isti tako možeš staviti i tetri složenu ko pravokutnik u modernu pelenu, pa još gaće preko

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne vidim kako bi tetra zaustavila sluzavu kenju koja se prelijeva kod beba starih mjesec dana. Meni su najbolje bile frotiraste pelene s pojačanim punjenjem, a ne džepom u koji se stavlja uložak jer je to gnjavaža prati i onda pratiti gdje su se zagubile. Ali i to je u redu za one koji imaju strpljenja. Ako je beba jedna od onih koja niti spava niti miruje onda ćeš se hvatati za svaku slamku koja može uštedjeti živce. Da, sve u jedan ili AIO su totalna glupost. Osim ako nemaš sušilicu. Možda onda imaju smisla.

----------


## kli_kli

Za male bebe su apsolutno najbolje fitted pelene od bambusa. Ja sam obicno imala 4-6 takvih, jer su mi bile skupe. Koristila sam ih za noc i mozda jos jednu-dve u toku dana, a ostalo kombinovala tetre, svedske, s coverom, bez, dete bi dosta vremena provodilo i bez pelena. Imal sam recimo vunene svedske koje su mega za malu decu. Takvih sam imala isto malo, cca 4. Ono sto je super kad je beba mala i samo sisa, prljave pelene je lakse cuvati, prati i susiti. Em su manje, em je bebino govance jos uvek 'cisto.'

----------


## jelena.O

Danas slucajno u krapini nabasala na bivsu forumasicu iz vz meni je radila uloske davno sada ima sve za mamu i bebu uz to pelene su joj od bambusa
I jos simpaticnog decka iz zaboka koji ima bambus tetre

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ja sam na prvu mislila da je Summer otvorila temu
pa me strecnulo :Grin:

----------


## NanoiBeba

A mene je štrecnulo kad sam vidjela da je zadnji tvoj post na temi

----------


## Beti3

> Danas slucajno u krapini nabasala na bivsu forumasicu iz vz meni je radila uloske davno sada ima sve za mamu i bebu uz to pelene su joj od bambusa
> I jos simpaticnog decka iz zaboka koji ima bambus tetre


Da, Sunčica ima lijepe pelene. 

Summers, ja sam svo troje djece povijala u tetre prvih 6 mjeseci. Danju jedna tetra i švedska pelena (ćiripa' mi to zovemo), a noću dvije tetre. I zaštitne gaćice. Ništa nije propuštalo. Lako se peru i suše.
30 tetri i 10 švedskih je dosta za normalanu upotrebu.

Tetra na četvrtinu, pa trećinu preklopiti, za curice otraga duplo, za dečke naprijed.
Možeš stavljati tetre i starijoj djeci, ali oni ne vole mirno ležati, a još manje da ih se zamotava.   :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

Ma jesi li vidla te njene nove ?mekane male 
Bas su mi bile lijepe

----------


## jelena.O

Duplo

----------


## jelena.O

Od kud si summers?
Bit ce skoro par sajmova gdje mozes opipati sve svi imaju web prodaju

----------


## Summers

Super, hvala na savjetima! 
Uzet ću onda za početak tetre i fitted s pojačanim punjenjem pa ćemo vidjeti kako ide. 
U Zagrebu sam, pogledat ću za sajmove.

----------


## summer

> ja sam na prvu mislila da je Summer otvorila temu
> pa me strecnulo


 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

 :Kiss:

----------


## jelena.O

neki sajam bi trebao biti 7.10.

vidi danas i sutra na Trgu kupujmo hrvatsko vjerovatno ima i pelena
a u petak/subotu je 100 % zagorsko isto na Trgu

----------

